# Noteworthy Tips



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Aside from some extraordinary tips I mentioned in my other posts, here are three noteworthy tips:

- $0.65: Exactly 15% of fare. Not that I'm complaining. The guy is just trying to do the right thing. But is rounding up to $1.00 too much?

-$4.00 on a McDonald UberEats run. No, you did not read this wrong. Repeat: $4.00 tip on a McD run. Miracle happens.

-$5.00 from a pool pax. Again, not a typo. $5.00. Pool. Wow!


----------



## kendal (Oct 28, 2017)

I received a $4 tip from a McDonalds run. It's been my only tip so far. A really young guy too... in a run down area. It made me so happy... I was starting to wonder if anyone would ever tip at this job. I just started driving this week though, so I'm hoping things will get better. I wish Uber wouldn't discourage tipping with the language they use when they ask customers for tips.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

That’s an exception to the rule. Let’s put it this way: if they are not cheap, (and will tip,) why are they using UberEats, or for that matter, Uber in general??

So I’ve psyched myself this way: Uber pays +-$3 (by way of Quest) as tip, for drivers to pick up cheap paxs who otherwise will be ignored. So do UPool, UEats only in conjunction with Quest and consider the +- $3 from Uber as tip guarantee.


----------



## Failed Login (Nov 13, 2017)

Rickshaw said:


> Aside from some extraordinary tips I mentioned in my other posts, here are three noteworthy tips:
> 
> - $0.65: Exactly 15% of fare. Not that I'm complaining. The guy is just trying to do the right thing. But is rounding up to $1.00 too much?
> 
> ...


Each week when I take Uber to and from the airport of the city I'm working in, I always take pool and always tip at least $5. Cash before the app feature and usually the app now. We don't have Pool option in Charlotte where I occasionally drive when I'm home, but do Pool riders not usually tip?


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

The fact that pool riders choose pool is to save a few bucks, despite the inconvenience of sharing the ride with others. So you can imagine how cheap they can be, and the increased likelihood of not tipping. But there are (far and in-between) exceptions.


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

pool riders are not cheap! They are frugal and smart. "It beats the bus" one rider told me


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

pegasimotors said:


> pool riders are not cheap! They are frugal and smart. "It beats the bus" one rider told me


I am SO glad there is no Pool in my market!


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Rickshaw said:


> Aside from some extraordinary tips I mentioned in my other posts, here are three noteworthy tips:
> 
> - $0.65: Exactly 15% of fare. Not that I'm complaining. The guy is just trying to do the right thing. But is rounding up to $1.00 too much?
> 
> ...


Three dollars on a ten dollar (after Uber fees) trip today for me.


----------



## br99992 (Aug 5, 2017)

I know this won’t be believed but..... tonight uber premium $22.00 fare. $10.00 cash tip and then tipped 3 more in the app. I guess he forgot...?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Driver2448 said:


> Three dollars on a ten dollar (after Uber fees) trip today for me.


10 on a 3  no stops, no waiting..


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Received a $50.00 tip on 2 different occasions.

Whine all you like about people wanting to make stops; it often pays off.


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

$30 on a $130 fare. 20 on a 5 fare. Plenty of tips in general (I am a 5 star seeker apparently). Yep, I suck up to the almighty dollar. I provide (not a comprehensive list) Chargers for Iphone, android, USB C, aux cord, water, chocolates, chips, lint roller, paper pad and pen, baby wipes, emesis bags, (in a kit (tylenol, asprin, advil, motrin, alka seltzer, pepto bismol, condoms (free at local health dept), lighters, hand sanitizers, chapstick, zyrtek, claritin D, lifesavers, peppermints, bandades, goodys powders, dental floss, listerine slips, sure I am forgetting some things)). Show a sign to all customers as to what I expect, buckle up, no open alcohol, no smoking, no vaping, no eating or drinking (of outside foods/drinks) and what I provide (see above), and that I am CPR first aid trained and se hablo poco espanol. My customers love me except for the one whos name I couldnt pronounce, she gave me a two on day two of driving (she prompted the rest of this crap, no more twos in my book). I get good tips and provide all that glitz for a little bit of the money, I also loaded in a two camera system and a lighted Uber/Lyft sign. I don't charge for any of it, explain it all works for tips and tips go well for me in my market (Augusta Georgia). Have a coworker who also Ubers and says "They're in my car for 10 minutes, F em!, no toys" I can't imagine his tips going well, I could be wrong though. Also have first aide kit in trunk with fire extinguisher and ways to help other drivers (gas can etc). Old boy scout....


----------

